# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Re did my 16ft trailer, new wood. Used the hydralics on the wrecker to make it easy


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

football camp










please allow me to introduce you to the 2012 jv cowboys. this will be a first class, well tuned football operation in about 4 weeks.










smoked neutrals, anyone?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

^ why did they smoke?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

1 and 2, getting up close and personal

3, super secret dove honey hole

4, Future state road bump of Texas

5, Nice young buck from a couple years ago


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

smoked neutrals, anyone?


Perhaps lightning?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

smokinguntoo said:


> smoked neutrals, anyone?
> 
> Perhaps lightning?


Looks like either they were loose or the grounded conductor coming in was loose! They were all using each other for ground reference!

Just a guess! 

Remember when you used to go visit folks and they would drag the mattress out in the backyard? Yeah...me too! 

Playground at the end of 61st street...when you could drive on the beach under the seawall

Power nap

Long time ago

Main channel in Sea Isle in the fifties...grandpa and my dad

"ONLY ONE OCCUPANT PER PILING, AND MUST FACE WEST AFTER NOON"...that's the rules


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A little something the guys and I built the last couple of weeks.
D-12 compressor driven by a 15,000 HP turbine.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo

Monday sunrise

Dad pulling off his wading boots

Supper

Love my Baby Cat


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

THe Big easy and Caddie


Reflection and the Open Claret Jug


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

A pig were roasting for a catering job and some trout with new potatoes and squash mmmmmmm


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> THe Big easy and Caddie
> 
> Reflection and the Open Claret Jug


Killer pics neil


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Awesome photos Neil! You live the good life my friend!


My wife leaves in 2 weeks to go to Japan to visit our newest grand daughter Ema. Wish I was going but between watching over three 85+ year old relatives and 3 dogs just too much responsibilities here at home. Can't wait for next March to get here when my son & his family move back from Japan to Houston and I get to hug her and her 2 big sisters!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - trailer problem
2 - trailer mount repair
3 - trailer repair completed... now the wiring problem. lights should be optional on a trailer IMHO.
4 - from the boat
5 - to the ice chest
6 - to the table & freezer. I love the gulf shrimp season. time to load up the freezer with 9-12 count


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1 the little one on her computer
2 tabbs bay
3 last nights fajitas!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Building a house in the hole we cut in the woods out by Lake Houston

Got my side by side back

Gar some old folks up the creek gave me to try! 

Sunset in Mansfield down by the Arroyo a couple years ago

Sasquatch and me back when they put a 20 fish limit on flounder 

Got her headlights on

Andy...the boy on the left is recovering after running his right arm up in some 12.4 KV gear to perform PM...without grounds on! Luckily it came out his shoulder and stomach, he's still alive and expected to make a full recovery!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

son with his new 9mm


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

1, Artichoke Flower
2, Chest Tomb on Burton Parish Church that was built in 1677 (could not read the date on tomb)
3, Jamestown strange beach find!
4, The Wall
5, Kiddos having fun at the Smithsonian!


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Friday Pics!*

1&2 - Bella growing like a weed!
3 - New ride
4 -31st annual Targac reunion this Saturday....Im ready for some beer and polka!


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

my baby boy and new truck







my rig 







Stuffed pork chops


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I haven't posted much, so here are a few more! 

1 black buck sausage
2 puravida
3 rgv
4 port mansfield
5 the boy wading
6 short rig
7 backache
8 my wife back in the day lol!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bought a Canon 7D not too long ago and finally got some pictures on my computer and edited. they turned out pretty dang good for my first pics, i'm still learning though! The last one i put in of a friend of mines mom because i thought it was a well taken picture, that's all


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sold all my toys so my new hobby is grass and the lone star vodka not bad either .






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

jaime1982 said:


> I haven't posted much, so here are a few more!
> 
> 1 black buck sausage
> 2 puravida
> ...


was the RGV pic taken near Raymondville on 77? sure looks familiar!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Was doing some genealogy work last week and ran across a number of interesting articles, photos, etc. that my mom has kept over the years. Here are two items that I thought were cool enough to share:

(1) My great-great-grandfather's Pilot's License for Steam Vessels from 1904.

(2) The "Parsons Collier" referenced in this article is my great-great-great-great grandfather. He had his house and hog pens where Beaumont Country Club is today.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*T-bone*

19 year old girl ran a red light last week and T-BONED my ride, no proof of current insurance, expired registration, and running a red light and not one ticket was issued. REALLY ??????


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> was the RGV pic taken near Raymondville on 77? sure looks familiar!


Yesser! You know it well!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

-I can't believe she is already going into Jr. High
-What seemed like yesterday
-My son at the Welder Ranch
-My son and I at a Cub Scout camp out
-Take'n care of business
-DIY euro of a pig
-Sunday Dinner


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Kids on charter in Destin









Diving in the shark tank









Collection of reels willed to me from my Uncle









Old cartoon I drew for Aggies Illustrated









My son holding one of his buzz bait victims


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> was the RGV pic taken near Raymondville on 77? sure looks familiar!


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

notoj said:


> 19 year old girl ran a red light last week and T-BONED my ride, no proof of current insurance, expired registration, and running a red light and not one ticket was issued. REALLY ??????


to me that sounds like it should be 3 strikes out. and should have been arrested


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Put these on the bbq board already, but since I have never posted in the Friday pics thought I would put them here 2. Some BBQ (pulled pork, ribs and bacon wraped shrimp kabobs) yesterday with my little helper.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

1) sunrise earlier this week
2) Collina's Italian Cafe = amazing pizza
3) Yes, that's the Original Rib Tickler 3 meat plate
4) silouette of "The Boss"
5) flounder
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)




----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Ever feel this way when entering Texas??


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

My FIL & I took my 17 month old fishing last weekend....she loved it!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Looks like either they were loose or the grounded conductor coming in was loose! They were all using each other for ground reference!
> 
> Just a guess!
> 
> ...


Hey Harbor... what was hauled with that 18 wheeler in the background? My dad was a truck driver back in those days and with a trailer like that it was usually one of three things that hauled with that type trailer... logs, pipe or concrete beams.

Also, what do the signs on that side of the truck read?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

oh he$$, a Texas wedding in Colorado!
honeymoon starts off rocky leaving the bouquet at Mosquito Pass, highest driveable pass in N. America!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time On Time*

Lots of good pics and food [email protected] Heres my take..

Tried to debone a chicken as the butcher was out...

Morracan Honey Glazed

Stuffed Shrimp Torta Trout Rolls

Ahhh Shimp Coctail - Burp

Curry Chicken Soup

Reminder to keep in under the speedlimit on the Dike.. ( Not me Pictured )

Another Daughters Favs.. Turkey Burgers - Roasted Poblano Relish - Avacado Sauce


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

caught a few kings on Monday 1.5miles offshore of Bob Hall..lost a big ling too..

















pic from Bob Hall


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Looks like either they were loose or the grounded conductor coming in was loose! They were all using each other for ground reference!
> 
> Just a guess!


a correct guess indeed! :work:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in love with you, Captain Dave!

Great pics everyone!


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*friday pic*

Girls kingfish...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a couple


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Since it's so hot let's cool it down some..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Since it's so hot let's cool it down some..


 Beaver Creek?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

FREON said:


> Beaver Creek?


Lake Louise Banff


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I'm in love with you, Captain Dave!
> 
> Great pics everyone!


***????? Sitting right here! lol

I don't blame her Capt Dave! I'm not nearly as ambitious with my culinary endeavors.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I was wondering what we were going to do about Teamgafftop1 lol Send me a pm with a email address and I will shoot you over some recipes to keep teamgafftop2 at bay... for a little while.... She have a single sister ?


teamgafftop1 said:


> ***????? Sitting right here! lol
> 
> I don't blame her Capt Dave! I'm not nearly as ambitious with my culinary endeavors.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Watch your 6 Cappy! LOL


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Horny Toad from 9000' in southern Colorado from two weeks ago.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

430am vegas time, I ran into drunk chancho clause!












And this mornings cure for last nighy










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

1 & 2: Last minute offshore run trip last week
3: My little girl breaking in her new rod and reel 
4: My little girl kissin' the red I caught


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> I was wondering what we were going to do about Teamgafftop1 lol Send me a pm with a email address and I will shoot you over some recipes to keep teamgafftop2 at bay... for a little while.... She have a single sister ?


Thank you sir. I will make every effort to do your recipes justice and keep TG2 placated.

She does have a single sister but she just got engaged last month to some big 6'4" Navy sniper/seal guy so............


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Haircut!









Hammerhead shark my son drew


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

jaime1982 said:


> I haven't posted much, so here are a few more!
> 
> 1 black buck sausage
> 2 puravida
> ...


wow...you could bring some of that sausage when ya come over monday!!! lol


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I_Fish_In_Pink said:


> 1 & 2: Last minute offshore run trip last week
> 3: My little girl breaking in her new rod and reel
> 4: My little girl kissin' the red I caught


 Hey, you DO fish in pink:smile:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Loved this picture.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> I'm in love with you, Captain Dave!
> 
> Great pics everyone!


don't try it sister . . . wg
:biggrin:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems as though the cat finally warmed up to the dog. Only took 3 years








Notice the fear in the dogs eyes


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I found the Blackjack's Grand Daddy in Key West last week. Man it was hard to leave that place.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOTS of kewl boats!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOTS of fun!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank You Capt. Cisneros for the recommendation on the Pier House. What a kewl place to stay...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is it...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful butterfly found on Toledo Bend Lake.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224, I have your "Hot Wife, Ugly Dude" club membership here waiting on you


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Blk Jck 224, I have your "Hot Wife, Ugly Dude" club membership here waiting on you


Sign me up!  I think she is smoking hot @ 51y/o!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was home ported in Key West '61-'63. Boy, what a change!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike404 said:


> I was home ported in Key West '61-'63. Boy, what a change!


Yes it has. I saw a bunch of pics of what it looked like down there from the 40's-60's. Sounds like you caught the brunt of the Cuban missle crisis.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sign me up!  I think she is smoking hot @ 51y/o!


I'm not only the club President, I'm the founder.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Bartlett Trail


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yes it has. I saw a bunch of pics of what it looked like down there from the 40's-60's. Sounds like you caught the brunt of the Cuban missle crisis.


It was exciting. Of course, I was a young man then and did not comprehend the potential outcome. Afterwards I called my mother to put her mind at ease. She had been beside herself with concern because all she knew was that the news reported that my squadron had put to sea, and that the 101st Airborne had been deployed to an undisclosed location; my brother was a platoon leader.

Mothers pay an enormous price.

Forgive my digression from the theme of the thread.

2Coolers sure have a bunch of good looking kids, wives, and girlfriends! I always enjoy the Friday pictures.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm not only the club President, I'm the founder.


You will have to tell us all one day how you pulled that one off. My God Son...You must have to tie a pork chop around your neck to get the dog to play with you.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOTS of kewl boats!


I really like the boat with the red stripe!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sign me up!  I think she is smoking hot @ 51y/o!


We all just want to know how you landed such a good looking catch! Must have been some divine intervention somewhere along the line. Just sayin'.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

*Better photo*



Harbormaster said:


> Looks like either they were loose or the grounded conductor coming in was loose! They were all using each other for ground reference!
> 
> Just a guess!
> 
> ...


better photo


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

Seawolf Park
Crawfish @ Cajun Seafood & Wings
Oyster @ Vibe Lounge


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> 430am vegas time, I ran into drunk chancho clause!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude we ran into him earlier in the night, but he had the red jacket off in the casino, he looked pretty rough.


----------

